# putting a 4 way splitting head on MTD wood spliter?



## matt9923 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ill get soem picks but its just a single blade and i like efficiency. Its a verticle/Horizontal so it has the flat but plate and the blade moves. I want soemthing bolt on or something i dont want to welld it up becaue i split smaller wood and dont always need a 4 way. Maby weld some type of brakets so i can fit the blades on but have them come off? any ideas or is their a pice they sell.
Matt
mtd 20ton 5hp ill get pics


----------



## zipper1081 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here you go.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_28657_28657

We made one at work I did not care for it.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 17, 2009)

zipper1081 said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_28657_28657
> 
> We made one at work I did not care for it.



ya but that's not for the but plate being flat that's a slip on over the 1 way.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 17, 2009)

How will the logs get past the base plate?


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 17, 2009)

beerman6 said:


> How will the logs get past the base plate?



they don't its a vertical/horizontal


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 17, 2009)

You could try it but I don't think it's set up for that. I have a the same machine as you and while it seems too have plenty of grunt I'm not sure it's gonna push a 4 way unless the wood is straight, knot free stuff. Good Luck


----------



## cityevader (Jan 17, 2009)

I've got a hor/vert unit with sliding wedge, with the Northern Tool slip-on slightly modified for strength and to fit my wide wedge. Added diagonal pieces so that when it "rocks" back and forth it won't break the thin metal of the "rear strap" anymore. Removes/installs in 1/4 second.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jan 17, 2009)

There is always a trafe off...I think your gonna need more hp and a bigger pump to run a 4 way. if you call the northstar tech support line they will give you the part #'s to order on of their wedges with the wings. You'll at least need a wedge (150), left and right keepers (25 each) and a wing kit (75) and a run to the hardware store to get the grade 8 bolts. I have the 25 ton MTD with a 5hp brigs and 11 gpm pump. Im getting rid of the motor and pump and replacing with a 13 hp honda that I got a sweet deal on and a 16 or 22 gpm pump (which ever I can hunt down cheaper on ebay) to get the cycle times up. Then I'll think about gettin the northstar stuff.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a 27 ton mtd w/honda. look at same thing. my turn off was that the notes say for 30 (or 32?) ton or larger. seen on here a lot of concern of twisting but on mine the wedge is on the ram w/guide plates attached to the bottom beam as its their to prevent any major movement. not sure if its meant for that but it sure looks like it helps.


----------



## husky455rancher (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont think your machine has the power to make it worth while. i tried it on mine last winter. i made the wings if you wanna call them that at work. they were very narrow and razor sharp. i set them back a bit off the face of the wedge too, so the actual wedge would get the split going first. i will say it did work. but when i split i like to move fast and while it dod split the logs it was SLOW as it was really taxing the machine to do it. so i ground them off and it is what it is basicly. im sure it would work great with a bigger machine.


----------



## techman (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a TSC 22 Ton splitter and bought this one.

http://www.freewebs.com/logsplitter/

It works ok, no issues with power. I used it to split a bunch of 12" and smaller rounds, I don't like it for the larger rounds 18" and I have it off right now. 

I would be interested in selling this one if you are interested.

-tim


----------



## herrick (Jan 17, 2009)

I looked real serious at that wedge techman... 

How easy is it to take on and off? Any issues with fitment?


----------



## techman (Jan 17, 2009)

herrick said:


> I looked real serious at that wedge techman...
> 
> How easy is it to take on and off? Any issues with fitment?



It fits good and is easy to take on and off. What I did was take a piece of aluminum flat stock and placed it in the pocket of the wedge and then push the original wedge into the new wedge, I then removed the wedge bolt and replaced it with a longer bolt. I thought about using a hitch pin, but thought it would be to sloppy. To remove it, you just remove the longer bolt and replace it with the original bolt.

The only issue I had, was the log strippers, with this larger wedge, you loose the use of the log strippers and about 5" of split length. Since I cut my rounds at 18"-24" it wasn't a problem.

Most of the rounds I have now are 18+" diameter, so I don't use the wedge much now. It is very heavy and well made.


----------



## cityevader (Jan 17, 2009)

My cylinder is 5" with 9hp 16gpm 2 stage behind it, and my reinforced Northern 4-way hasn't been stopped yet. Triple crotches in Locust...slices right thru. A 4"cylinder would have stopped.

There is just such a grin after being used to one pass=one split, to all the sudden having one pass=two splits....nice.


----------



## herrick (Jan 17, 2009)

techman said:


> It fits good and is easy to take on and off. What I did was take a piece of aluminum flat stock and placed it in the pocket of the wedge and then push the original wedge into the new wedge, I then removed the wedge bolt and replaced it with a longer bolt. I thought about using a hitch pin, but thought it would be to sloppy. To remove it, you just remove the longer bolt and replace it with the original bolt.
> 
> The only issue I had, was the log strippers, with this larger wedge, you loose the use of the log strippers and about 5" of split length. Since I cut my rounds at 18"-24" it wasn't a problem.
> 
> Most of the rounds I have now are 18+" diameter, so I don't use the wedge much now. It is very heavy and well made.



As far as the log strippers, does that effect the auto stop, or do you have to stop the ram on the back stroke every time?

If you're really interested in selling, shoot me a PM.

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## cityevader (Jan 17, 2009)

I unbolted and removed my stripper. When the cylinder bottoms out it kicks valve off.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would need the 1 that bolts on i think? mine has to fit over my original head that has a guide plate.? Ill think of something i hope.


----------



## techman (Jan 17, 2009)

herrick said:


> As far as the log strippers, does that effect the auto stop, or do you have to stop the ram on the back stroke every time?
> 
> If you're really interested in selling, shoot me a PM.
> 
> Thanks for the info!!!



The strippers are welded on, when the wedge hits them the control kicks out just like when the ram bottoms out.

Sending PM.


----------



## herrick (Jan 31, 2009)

Ended up buying Techman's wedge off him, looks like it's going to work out awesome! I'll get some pics once I get it installed and get a chance to run some wood though it. :greenchainsaw:


----------

